# Preaching from the King James and Perhaps Beyond...



## Ivan (Jan 5, 2009)

Yesteday I started preaching from the King James and plan to do so all this year. Starting next Sunday I will begin a short series on I Peter. My church members really didn't react one way or the other. It was fine with them and a number of them already use the King James and most others the NKJV. 

I'm really looking forward to preaching from this wonderful translation. I'll be reading through the King James this year and it made sense to me to use it in the pulpit too. The KJV is the translation of my childhood and teenage years. It was until about 1976 that I used the NASB for a while. Besides, it will give me the opportunity to use my Allans Bible that a good friend gave me.

What will it mean for me and my church to use the King James this year? Don't know, but we'll find out. My God bless His Holy Word to our hearts!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 5, 2009)

Good Providence dear Brother!!!


----------



## Herald (Jan 5, 2009)

Ivan, I don't suspect you'll have any problem. If you used the NKJV, NASB, ESV, RSV etc. you wouldn't have any problem either. May the Lord bless your preaching this year.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 5, 2009)

Herald said:


> Ivan, I don't suspect you'll have any problem. If you used the NKJV, NASB, ESV, *RSV* etc. you wouldn't have any problem either. May the Lord bless your preaching this year.



Not sure about the RSV. 

If we can get things square away, all of this year's preaching will be on the church's website. My associate seems to think we need to edit the sermons, add an introductory annoucement at the beginning, perhaps theme music before and after. 

Plain Jane and warts and all are fine with me.


----------



## Herald (Jan 5, 2009)

Brother, just preach it!


----------



## Grymir (Jan 5, 2009)

Cool! I wish my pastor would do something like that!

Allens Bible! Awesome!


----------



## KMK (Jan 6, 2009)

I am unfamiliar with this 'Allens' Bible. What's the scoop?


----------



## Thomas2007 (Jan 6, 2009)

KMK said:


> I am unfamiliar with this 'Allens' Bible. What's the scoop?



I believe it is a particular publisher, but I'm not familiar with it either. I would like to know more about it.

Thomas


----------



## Grymir (Jan 6, 2009)

Aw man, they only make the coolest Bibles ever!!

Leather Bibles at the finest!

In the old style. Thick. Not like the thin ones of today.

Google it to find out. Way Cool!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 6, 2009)

I do not see why it would be a problem preaching from KJV ?


----------



## KMK (Jan 6, 2009)

I see...

_Allans_ Bibles

What is the difference between 'Cambridge' and 'Oxford'?

How much his 30 pounds in USD?

BTW, I started preaching from the KJV 3 years ago. It angered a few who have since left the church. However, it would have angered many had I preached from 'The Message'. "You cannot please all the people all the time." (I think that is from 2 Goliath 34:5)


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 6, 2009)

Cambridge and Oxford are two publishers. Allans takes their imprints, and others, and binds them in a very good binding. I can't recommend them enough.

Of course the Cambridge Pitt Minion is a fine imprint and binding as well.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 6, 2009)

KMK said:


> I see...
> 
> _Allans_ Bibles
> 
> ...



$44 (about)


----------



## Ivan (Jan 6, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> I do not see why it would be a problem preaching from KJV ?



These days it's not the norm in evangelical churches in general and SBC churches in particular.

-----Added 1/6/2009 at 10:14:20 EST-----



fredtgreco said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > I see...
> ...



But that's not the price of an Allans Bible.


----------



## Herald (Jan 6, 2009)

> I think that is from 2 Goliath 34:5.


----------

